# Aston Martin DBS volante carbon - Carbon Collective - Midlands detailer



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

You can keep up to date with our day to day shananigans on Facebook and Twitter

What a beauty. Aston Martin DBS volante carbon was the newest acquisition for one of our long standing clients. This came in @ www.beautechnique.co.uk HQ for a light tidy up. Superficial wash marring needed removing and long term surface protection. Single stage correction followed by Carbon Collective platinum paint / Oracle and platinum wheels. Light engine bay tidy up.



















Carbon Collective platinum wheels for superior protection against brake dust deposits and road grime…




























Carbon Collective platinum paint / Oracle combination for utmost protection against wash damage, Grime and all manner of nastiness…










Engine bay had a quick fettle over…



















One stunning finished Aston Martin DBS volante carbon…




























Thanks for looking.













​


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Just beautiful


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Another stunning finish! :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

:argie::argie::argie: That's the one for me. Great work Scott.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Look at the big sexy man working on the sexy car carrying out a sexy job ..

As always Scott, great work carried out by a true professional ..


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Stunning Scott, what a great result just sensational.

John Tht. #Johnp45


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing:thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

This looks rather good! 

Loving the presentation of this too, short and sweet and caught the eye! 

Looks great!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great result on a beautiful car!


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Yes please....very very nice


----------



## MGH74 (Jun 8, 2014)

That looks sweet, paint finish looks stunning


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Fantastic job.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

gibbo555 said:


> Just beautiful





MatrixGuy said:


> Another stunning finish! :thumb:





JBirchy said:


> :argie::argie::argie: That's the one for me. Great work Scott.





dooka said:


> Look at the big sexy man working on the sexy car carrying out a sexy job ..
> 
> As always Scott, great work carried out by a true professional ..





Titanium Htail said:


> Stunning Scott, what a great result just sensational.
> 
> John Tht. #Johnp45





tonyy said:


> Amazing:thumb:





20vKarlos said:


> This looks rather good!
> 
> Loving the presentation of this too, short and sweet and caught the eye!
> 
> Looks great!





Bill58 said:


> Great result on a beautiful car!





waxtrucker said:


> Yes please....very very nice





MGH74 said:


> That looks sweet, paint finish looks stunning





ted11 said:


> Fantastic job.


Thanks folks. Fully aware that my write up's are a little slender at present shall we say but I'm more about pressing on and giving the client what they want. Seldom rarely time to fully document these days.


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

Beautiful car & work


----------

